# Crafts and Hobby



## lizard1976 (Jul 7, 2014)

Morning all

I am looking for an online vendor of beads.
Particularly - Miracle glow beads.

I have tried internet searches and cannot find a supplier that doesnt come from China. I have bought via China but the post can be delayed up to a month so needed a Turkey based seller.

Any ideas would be very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

What is your destination ?


----------

